# ground-breaking caskets



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I made these three partial casket pieces after working on my not-so-deep... tallish grass is a must to hide the edges.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Looks great Nick....good idea


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Fantastic idea! I like things that store easily yet make a great impression.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Off to Lowes!


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

yeah what he said


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

forget lowes! that's all pallet wood. FREE is always better.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

those are pretty cool
good job


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

nice idea nick. I like that better than the typical sicking-straight-up-out-of-the-ground partial coffins that you usually see.

Good job!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Very cool, they look perfect!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I like this idea too - How are you going to light them in order to draw peoples attention to them?


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Great idea! Wish my grass was long enough to pull that off.:jol:


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I missed out on several free fence panels (all the fences around here need replacing). Would have been great for that. I was thinking coffin with side panels only a few inches high instead of a full size toe-pincher. Put some peat moss around it.

Thanks, I like this idea a lot!


----------



## c6gunner (Oct 9, 2007)

Very cool idea, they look great! will you highlight em with lights?


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Maybe throw some clumps of dirt or mulch around to give the effect of the dirt breaking up as they are coming out? They look great and what a great new twist on a common prop! (that's why I love this place and you people!) If you have a tall tree nearby, maybe a spot light shining down to show them off?


----------



## Fetch (May 16, 2008)

What a unique and effective idea! Simple too! I'm definitely going to file this one away for future use.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

NickG said:


> forget lowes! that's all pallet wood. FREE is always better.


That what i meant HAHAHA 'Off to behind lowes'


----------



## Blastin (Aug 20, 2007)

wow...nice subtle effect. Looks fantastic........(consider the idea "borrowed")


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Nice Nick Nice


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

thanks for the compliments... they're out on the lawn - they look pretty good. very subtle vs. the whole yard.


----------

